# My MAC day- comments on some uk MAC stores!



## cutandrun (Feb 12, 2006)

Okay, so I said I'd post how my day went in the other thread about where UKers go to buy their MAC, so here goes. First though I have to say, I didn't have time to cover all MAC stores (didn't go to the house of fraser one in bank, or the harvey nichols one). That, I am doing tomorrow (haha there's gonna be a part two of this! It's my half term so I have lots of free time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) 

So, I left at about 12, and got to selfridges. poddygirl- the blink brow bar is amazing! My eyebrows actually have a shape now, and they look neat for once, not bushy at all! The woman doing it was really good, fast and precise. Didn't hurt either! And it turns out I have been plucking my brows all wrong, but it doesn't matter since I don't think I'm ever gonna tweeze anymore, threading is the way to go! *ahem*

Anyway, rave aside, I played round at the mac counter there for a bit cos I had to wait until my appointment, MAs ignored me, didn't expect anything else really.

After that, I went to the pro store (thanks for directions Turbokittykat, got there with no problem!) The store was totally empty, I walked in and started looking at the eyeshadows. A MA walked over and asked me if I needed help, so I asked her if she could teach me a way to make my eyes stand out. Maybe she misunderstood me, or I should have phrased it better, but she said something like 'Well, I can't TEACH you a way, I can show you some eyeshadows' and then she proceeded to take out three boring looking matte dark browns. I have dark brown eyes, I'm definitely no makeup artist, but I'm sure dark brown matte e/s don't make dark brown eyes pop? Plus, I hate mattes, and I don't really like neutrals that much. I told her I'd look around, and played with the pigments and glitters for a few minutes, then I walked out. I always get vibes when something's wrong/right, and I knew then that I should just walk out the store. What did she mean by saying she couldn't teach me?? I had to get to the other MACs anyway, so after leaving...

I went to the Kensington Church Street store, I was told there's a man there who's always happy who's good, but I only saw female MAs. I got approached by a MA, and decided to ask her the same qn as I did with the lady in the pro store. It was better this time, she took out some e/s, asked me what colours I liked. I said I liked vivid colours. She put on 3 colours, when I looked in the mirror though, I really didn't like it. She had put pink on my lid and in my crease, but the problem is with certain shades of pink my eyes look swollen. She lined with my eyes with purple haze, which looked ok, but I just thought I looked way too weird with the pink, and I told her this. But then she something like, I didn't want to put pink all over though, because then your eyes would look swollen. Huh? I told her I'd look around, then I just left, I only went cos I wanted to see if the guy I was told about was there.

It was getting late by now, and the stupid underground had delays, so I had just enough time to get to the Kings Road store. Walked in, got approached by a MA, didn't ask her the same qn this time, asked her what brush I could use for fluidlines, and how to use it. She showed me on the back of her hand, asked what colours I had, I asked for her brush and practised for a bit. Then I decided to ask her the same qn, as before, about making my eyes stand out (cos I swear, it's good qn for seeing how helpful/talented MAs are, lol). She asked me what colours I liked, I said I liked greens. She took out juxt, swimming, and humid but used juxt and humid only. I looked in the mirror, thought it looked nice, but then she decided to grab sushi flower and dab a bit in the middle of my lashline? It looked odd, that's all I can say. I asked her about colour combinations, and how you'd apply two different colours together. She then said something like she could put orange on top of my eye, and then blue on the bottom. I was very curious as to what she wanted to do, so I asked her to show me. 

URGH IT WAS HORRIBLE. I think she used something like coppering, and applied it all over my lid, then she applied a thick line of freshwater on the bottom. In her words though, she thought it looked 'cute'. Sigh. It looked so strange... I then asked her how to do a smokey eye look, just to see what she'd say/do, but she didn't show me, she just told me that I'd need a dark colour and a light colour, and that it took a lot of practice. I told her I'd look around a bit more, and she just left, didn't offer me makeup remover or anything. So I was left with one green eye and one orange and blue eye. Yeuch. Found some wipes and rubbed off all the makeup on the blue and orange eye. I looked at my green eye, thought it was looked a bit dull, so I took swimming, and applied it over juxt, then I applied more humid as well, and blended the two together. Then, I put gorgeous gold on my tear duct area. What was so funny was that, as I was doing this, another MA came up to me asking if I needed help, I told her I was experimenting with colours, asked her the same qn as the other MAs, and she said that she really liked what I had put on my eye! So, maybe this is a sign I should just not ask for the MAs help, I should just be my own MA lol. This MA put parfait amour and deep truth on me, but I couldn't see where she'd put deep truth, looked like she'd just put parfait amour all over my eye and underneath. I looked like I had a black eye. She then said she liked my green eye better. I told her I'd keep looking, then played with stars n' rockets and parfait amour, the colour comb of which I liked a lot. Played around a bit more, then got told it was closing time, so I walked out of the store with nothing, I felt a bit tired and weary then. 

So basically, this is quite sad, does this mean I just have to choose e/s myself, without the MAs help? Not that I mind, don't get me wrong, but it's just that, I've only gotten into makeup recently and it'd be nice to have some good advice from a MA. That said, I haven't been to the bank house of fraser counter, which I've heard ppl say is pretty good. I might go back to harvey nicks and convent garden tomorrow too. Right now, convent garden ranks highest. Oh yeah, today, I found that the MAs I encountered all seemed to be polite, but not genuinely nice, it was like they were polite cos they had to be. They didn't seem enthusiastic either. Needless to say, I don't feel like going back to those places, except maybe the pro store to buy pro stuff. What is so wrong the UK MAs? I hear tons of stuff about how nice the US MAs are, or how creative they are, maybe they should have MAC Idol or something lol. Still, it was fun just playing round though, and hopefully tomorrow I will find 'my' mac store... Sorry, this was so long, I hope it was detailed a comment enough


----------



## modernclassics (Feb 12, 2006)

Wow, thank you that was really interesting to read. The only one I've been to in London was Selfridges. Is the pro-store the one off Carnaby street?


----------



## Sarah (Feb 12, 2006)

I've been waiting for this, after you're post yesterday I was looking forward to hearing how your experiances went and I'm sorry to hear that it wasn't so good, but hey at least you were pleased with your eyebrows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I think it was a great idea to go into the stores asking advice about how to make your eyes pop its a great way to find out how nice and friendly the MA's are as wether you like the way they work like their style of how they do makeup etc.
You hit the nail on the head with how I find most (and I say most because I have come across a couple who I really like) MA's in London come across being polite just because they have to be not because they want to be and really enjoy what they are doing which is sad because with a job like a makeup artist esp working for a well known brand like MAC should be polite and helpful because they want to be and are enjoying the job, if not I suggest they chose another career path because working with the public doesn't seem to be for them. 
I enjoy my experiance buying MAC much more fun and would probably tend to buy more if the MA's were alot more enthusiastic, the only place I have come across with a few enthusiastic, nice and very friendly (and when I say friendly I mean being friendly because they are and not because they fill they have to) is the counter in H.O.F bluewater.
In my honest opinion the mac expericance is deffo different over here to in America, I've never had so much fun in a store than what I did in Orlando


----------



## cutandrun (Feb 12, 2006)

I totally agree with what you say about the experience being a lot more fun if MAs were more enthusiastic, I could have gotten a major haul today, with the stuff I tried on like swimming, humid, stars n'rockets and maybe a brush or two, but I just didn't feel like it. I really think the atmosphere, the whole vibe you get, is so important, and today I really didn't get good vibes. What I also don't understand is that there's some sort of applications process to work for MAC, and so why aren't there more talented artists that are like, say, Son_Risa, but in the UK? I actually have a good idea, which is to look at the MAs makeup, see if I like it, and then ask my question. Funnily enough, majority of MAs I saw today wore neutral colours, one wore glitter eyeliner, but nothing special. Darn, that should have been a sign already, but I guess I didn't think about it then. Well, as I said earlier, I'm going to go to the mac at hof in bank, try harvey nicks and convent garden again, and post a part two. And if I have mediocre experiences again, I think I'm going to have to visit the USA sometime soon


----------



## Sarah (Feb 12, 2006)

I really hope your experiances tomorrow are better


----------



## cutandrun (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks, I hope so too


----------



## poddygirl (Feb 13, 2006)

Thanks for posting about your adventure cutandrun! Sounds like you were a MAC mystery shopper  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And welcome to the threading club! I felt the same way you do - the best brow shape ever. Those women that work there are amazing!

I do find the MAC MAs over here are for the most part less enthusiastic than my countrymen in the US (moving back next month, can't wait!). As Sarah mentioned HOF Bluewater is the only counter where I can walk up and ask for recs and immediately be seated and have the MA apply all sorts of colors - they seem to approach it like play there rather than work. The other MAs I have come across seem to view it like they were working at Tesco or something. Maybe they get jaded after awhile - but surely then it is time to move on? I can get disinterested service at any other makeup counter but from MAC I expect a bit more interaction, professional advice and fun.

Not sure if it a culture thing (US vs UK) but I did notice that when Sephora opened here that their attitude to "try before you buy" was distinctly less visible than in the US stores. Hardly any makeup applicators, wipes, cotton balls, mirrors etc with which to test stuff out, whereas in the US stores there are plenty of such things on top of every counter display and the sales assistant definitely encourage you to try stuff out. That being said, Sephora folded in the UK last year, hmmmm ....

P.S. Have you stopped looking at your  new brows yet? LOL


----------



## cutandrun (Feb 13, 2006)

Oh no... Don't tell me I have to go all the way to Kent to get MAC!!! That's crazy!
Oh well, I have heard some good stuff about the hof in bank, so part 2 of the adventure starts today! I remember when Sephora opened in Brent Cross! Pity I wasn't into makeup at the time, I remember going in there to look at Urban Decay stuff (which I now am really interested in), the Boots there also stocks it, but what's annoying is that half the testers are missing, either that or the whole stand is in a gunky mess. I am so sad Sephora has folded, and really regret not getting any makeup from there (I got a pretty blue butterfly bag though, when it was their closing down sale, for £3! I use it to store jewellery 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) It was such a cool store cos it had perfume, and most of the high end m/u lines in one place. I remember when I went to Sephora in the US it was so cool, didn't seem as if people would get annoyed at you for trying out stuff! But with the one in the UK, I swear there were never really any tissues and stuff? That said, with the Boots Urban Decay stand (and the one in Regent street as well), there were no tissues, and I had been playing with a ton of glitter eyeliner on my hand! Had to wipe it off on a piece of paper I had. 

Well, if I still don't have a good experience today, I shall just use Specktra and all the lovely people on here's advice, they shall be my MAs, lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Might as well just start buying off here too, it's quite sad that buying off here is actually more fun than buying in store, the sellers are way more enthusiastic, hahaha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I keep feeling the skin underneath my brows, cos usually there are stray hairs I can never get rid of, but now when I feel it's sooo smooth! The skin between my 2 brows is also soo smooth! So the answer is, haha everytime I see a mirror, I have to look cos I can't believe my brows actually look this nice! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Okay, will post part two tonight!


----------



## Eemaan (Feb 13, 2006)

what a brilliant learning experience, im so impressed by all the perseverance, patience and travelling to find 'your' MAC. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Unfortunately i dont have that luxury, i have to do with what i get at Harvey Nics in Leeds. im looking forward to the next instakllment of 'cutandrun's travels'
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  8)


----------



## gorgeousgirlie (Feb 13, 2006)

How much did it cost to get your eyebrows threaded? I'm growing out my eyebrows and I'm sick of tweezing them. 

I agree with the attitude of the MAs over here in the UK. They are polite nothing can be said against that, but then you get the feeling that they don't really enjoy what they are doing and the whole experience ends up being a let down- especially as I don't go to the counters that often as they are 1hr away and when I do go, I'm so excited about new collections and stuff but I end up being disappointed by the lack of good customer service.

Most of them (Ok the ones I've approached) don't seem to know what they're doing. I remember asking one MA for a neutral matte lipstick to go with the dark eyes, light lips combo and he recommended shitake lipstick which is a lustre and has greyish/dark brown tones, definitely not right for a light neutral lips!! Also I've watched many MAs do makeovers on customers and many times haven't liked their results and felt that I could have done a better job. Added to the fact that the prices have increased, they're usually sold out of stuff and have no postcards- thats why I do most of my buying online.


----------



## Steel (Feb 13, 2006)

I only moved to the UK last year and so far I've been to one MAC store and one counter.

I haven't got anything bad to say about the MAC store in Nottingham, the MA that helped me was really, really friendly and instead of me asking if she could try some products on me she did it on her own initiative (like when I was looking at a product she immediately asked if I would like to try it on). I would go there again anytime!

I've also been to the counter at Debenhams at Sheffield Meadowhall. It was really crowded, the MAs did ask me if I needed any help but overall I thought they were really rude and unhelpful. They also didn't know the names of some of the Paints I was looking at (Chartru, Canton Candy) which I thought was a  little weird. There's no way I'll go there again.


----------



## cutandrun (Feb 13, 2006)

gorgeousgirlie- it's 15 pounds 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ok, am going to post part two now, in new thread


----------



## Sarah (Feb 13, 2006)

I want my eyebrows done now it sounds great


----------



## cutandrun (Feb 13, 2006)

*comments on UK MAC stores, part two! (well, kind of...)*

Ok, just before you read this, I'd like to clarify, I didn't really get to do proper MAC counter visiting today, cos my friends wanted to meet up, and they don't really understand the point of me visiting different mac stores across london when 'we could all meet up in selfridges instead'. But, I did have time to spare, since I got to central london way before them, so I decided to do 2 quick visits to the counter at bank, and the one at harvey nichols. 

The one at Bank-
Urgh, I should never have gone here. The MAs just do not pay attention to you at all. Kind of like Selfridges really. Then I got the attention of one girl, I asked her for help with choosing e/s. She asked me what colours I liked, so I said green. She picked out swimming, then one matte dark brown shade, and one grey, but then she got a q tip and just swiped the three colours on my hand. Sigh.. She then proceeded to do it with pinkish colours, I got the the whole 'get out of here you're wasting your time' vibe, and so told her that I'd look around. She gave me a tissue (which was no good, I had to get one of those makeup remover wipes instead, unless I wanted to scrape my skin off to get all the e/s off!) Didn't say anything else to me. All the other MAs seemed to see through me. Spent a total of about 3 minutes there. 

Harvey Nichols

Given that Selfridges and Harvey Nichols are similar, in that they're both big department stores, very much high end, etc. I thought service wasn't going to be great. I walked in, got to the counter. There was a MA there, but she sort of looked at me, and continued walking round. That counter was pretty busy, with two people having makeovers, and other MAs attending other customers. But then I walked over the the e/s, and then caught the eye of a MA, who walked over I asked if I need help. Ok, so I asked the same qn, as I have done before, and he asked me what colours I like, what occasion it would be for, etc. He picked out swimming, and juxt, cos I said green, but then he also picked out petalescent and hepcat. It was really cool because then he took the initiative to apply those two latter colours to my lid, and then he was really good cos he said that he would apply the two colours differently, on each lid, as there were different ways I could put the e/s on. Silently inside I prayed I wouldn't look like a total weirdo when I looked in the mirror. And then, when he finished, I looked and...
Omg! I actually liked it! On one eye he had put hepcat on the outer lid, petalescent on inner, and then the other eye hepcat on lashline, then petalescent above blended upwards. Usually pink shades like hepcat make me look bruised/swollen, but this guy made me look pretty cool!
I asked him about combining 3 colours together, and then he said, for my eye shape it's good to put a third colour on the bottom lashline. Funnily enough, he reached for freshwater (what is it with MAs and putting freshwater on my lower lashline? See previous post for what I mean!), but unlike yesterday, it actually looked pretty good! I'd just like to note here, that yesterday, when the girl did it, her line was thick, and she didn't actually apply it close enough to the lashline, so there was a 'gap' between the lashes and the line. But with this guy, the line was thin, and accurate!

At this time, I had to go meet my friends, I was already late, so decided not to do a haul. I asked the guy's name, and it turned out he was a freelancer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   And he had to rush off too, to go to another store... What was so nice though, was that he wrote down everything he picked out for me, including the brushes he used. As I walked out, I noticed the two girls having makeovers looked pretty good with their new m/u on, and the MAs seemed cheerful. I can't truly say whether this will become my counter though, I think I needed to spend more time there to truly decide. 

But right now- HN and Convent Garden are now my top two. I think I have time tomorrow (haha half term is great!) so I will go to convent garden and does the whole question thing again. And then go to HN again, see if I get the same sort of treatment I got today. I have to say though, I'm quite surprised that I got good service at HN, I wasn't expecting it at all, I guess I thought there would be a very snobby atmosphere, but there surprisingly isn't. Any stuff you want to ask, go ahead, my account of today wasn't detailed as yesterday's, I think


----------



## cloverette (Feb 13, 2006)

lol, you're unbelievably ambitious & patient! going to different MAC counters/stores 3 days in a row. WOW!!!
anyway, inspired by your threads, i went to the HOF counter today. i was quite impressed by it (went just before closing time), it was quite empty, nice atmosphere, and they had so much stuff... all the products were so perfectly placed where they belonged.
so, with regard to *my* MAC, i still have 4 to choose from:
1) covent garden
2) king's road
3) kensington
4) HOF

great!!! when will i decide between the 4


----------



## cutandrun (Feb 14, 2006)

I also liked the fact that with HOF you could find everything, all everything was neat, but I felt the service was really lacking. I think right now I have narrowed it down- it's either going to be convent garden, or harvey nichols. I have to say, convent garden MAs seem pretty nice, last time I went, at least they seem more enthusiastic about their job anyway. 
Update coming tonight! Actually, I don't know why I'm doing this, lol, but for some reason it just seems 'right' that I should try and find 'my' mac store. Gosh that makes me sound so weird, but you know what I mean...


----------



## cloverette (Feb 14, 2006)

i know EXACTLY what you mean. i feel the same way & might visit & compare my 4 in one weekend, too, to finally decide.

you're so right with regard to covent garden, i don't ever remember coming across a rude MA there. they were all so nice, always took the time to apply things on you etc. hm... makes me wonder why i'm still searching!?


----------



## cutandrun (Feb 14, 2006)

*comments on mac uk stores part 3!*

Ok, today I went to compare the convent garden mac and the knightsbridge mac. I had mixed feelings about the whole of today, partly cos my nose kept running and I felt a bit weird. But of course, once I got into HN I felt a bit better, lol. 

So I walked over to the MAC counter, it was busy, so I looked round at the lipglosses for a bit. Then I caught the eye of a MA, and asked her for help with e/s. Usual thing happened, got asked what colours I liked, etc. She asked me what colours I already had, so I said I had nocturnelle, trax and aquadisiac. She then said something along the lines of 'Oh, that's limited edition, isn't it?' Funnily enough, she was standing right in front of aquadisiac, and it was only till she picked it up and turned it over that she said, 'Oh no, it is permanent'. Then she started to apply e/s, but on my hand... Sigh... At least she had good colour combinations, can't remember exactly what she did, but at least it looked a lot better than what that kings road lady did. It was funny again when she was telling me I could add a bit of gold to it, and then she took out gorgeous gold, but said, 'Oh yeah, you could try old gold...' and then she paused and said, 'Oh no, sorry, gorgeous gold'. 
I told her I'd look around. I was quite lucky cos the nice freelancer guy came, and recognised me. He was nice cos I needed a brush to apply fluidlines, and he let me practice, and taught me the correct way to apply. So I got gorgeous gold and the 266.

Then I went to Convent Garden. It seems as if this store has different staff on the early days of the week. I didn't recognise anyone from before, and I think they're nicer when you go on thurdays to sundays. I got help from one girl, who I asked what I could pair with gorgeous gold. Then I pointed to swimming and said that it might look quite nice, and she said to me 'That's a bit bright isn't it?' What was she implying here? Anyway, she put velvet moss and gorgeous gold on me, but I decided I'd go out the store cos I had to call someone back. When I went back in, it seemed as though there were different staff again! This time I got the help of another girl, she actually understood what I meant by bright colours, cos she said to me I should think of unusual options and put them together. She also asked me how she could help, and so I asked her if she could apply the e/s on my lids, so I could see how the combos worked. But then she said 'I can do one better, I can put the colours on a face chart, so you don't have to apply and remove the makeup.' How is that one better?? Surely the best thing to do is the apply it to the lids, so that you can truly see it in person. Anyway, on the face chart she put on stars n' rockets and electric eel together. I told her I'd looked around, then I got stars n' rockets, swimming, and the 239 brush. 

When I walked out, I realised that I was getting some golden lemon pigment in a swap, so didn't actually need gorgeous gold, golden lemon is brighter. Since I could return the e/s I went back the HN, kicking myself for buying gorgeous gold for no reason, and returned it. The guy wasn't there, but there was this girl that recognised me from earlier on that day, she had to call the department manager. The freelancer guy had billed me £21, he hadn't listed the items separately, and what's more he only charged me £9 for the e/s! Thing is, I got refunded £10, but I didn't say anything cos I didn't want the guy to get into trouble. I went to selfridges cos I was bored, and overheard a MAC MA saying that the e/s were £9. It's really weird how some of them aren't aware of the price increase. 

I had more fun in the food section of selfridges (jelly belly! yum!) than the beauty hall, but no surprise there. I think convent garden *might* be my store, taking into account the times I have been there before, but I think I would probably have to go there on a later day in the week. I'm not going to HN again, I just find it so weird that the girl didn't know aquadisiac was permanent? Plus I'm embarassed after the whole refund thing now! 
But I have to say, specktra is basically my mac store, lol. UK's prices are crazy, and plus the people here are so much more helpful with qns about m/u, even though it's not actually face to face? It's sad when going on the internet for mac is more fun than shopping for it in person, sigh... Ah well. I bet you I will find my mac store when I'm not looking for it! Cloverette- you should post comments too when you get the chance to visit the mac stores! Maybe we can compare notes


----------



## cloverette (Feb 14, 2006)

great! i'll do that! i don't know if i can make it this weekend. but i'll try. 
i went to HOF again today, this time during lunch break. there were quite a few people by the counter. the MA helping me was nice, but i didn't ask questions or anything, told her directly what i wanted. so, i can't say anything about helpfulness etc. hm, i don't know... it doesn't feel like the counter in HOF could become *my* MAC... it's nice there, but feels kinda artificial?!
also, i feel like i would want a MAC store as opposed to a MAC counter to be *my* MAC... this doesn't mean i'll never go to HOF, again, but i'd rather mainly go to *my* MAC once i found it. which leaves me with:

1) kensington
2) covent garden
3) king's road

to be continued...  8)


----------



## tiff (Feb 14, 2006)

Where do you guys buy your Mac online, Ebay?


----------



## cloverette (Feb 14, 2006)

i don't buy MAC online (too many fakes out there), except for samples, which i buy here (specktra).


----------



## cutandrun (Feb 15, 2006)

I bought the glitter eyeliners on ebay, and one I bought here. I swap on MUA too.


----------



## kirstetten (Feb 15, 2006)

You're so lucky you've got so many. I haven't got any in my area, nearest one is Bluewater I think and that's pretty far! Bournemouth is crying out for a MAC counter.


----------



## Eemaan (Feb 15, 2006)

i think you need to get some funding from the British Arts Council for all the mac research your doing and submit a white paper to parliament  8)


----------



## squirrel-paws (Feb 15, 2006)

I'm so excited - I'm going to London next week so I'll check out Covent Garden MAC  - I was originally going just to check out B Nevr, but I think my MAC obsession is getting stronger by the day!  Thanks for your reviews - they are really helpful


----------



## kirstetten (Feb 15, 2006)

squirrel-paws you're so lucky! I guess I'm lucky in that I have a B Never in Poole but Covent Garden is so cool, I expect the B fits right in and the MAC store too.


----------



## cutandrun (Feb 15, 2006)

Philosopher- LOL! Yes, I think I should get more funding so I can *ahem* continue to visit the UK MAC stores, so that I can be sure I have researched and reviewed the quality of our stores/counters effectively! And at the same time, I also think I should have funding to buy products so that I can pass judgement on the quality of them *cough cough culturebloom cough*


----------



## squirrel-paws (Feb 15, 2006)

Kirstetten - I love Poole and hope to be going there in the Easter hols.  The problem with Covent Garden is they have all of my fave shops - MAC, B, Lush, Urban Outfitters, Fossil - I'll have to extend my overdraft AND max out my credit card at this rate!!!!


----------



## JesusShaves (Feb 15, 2006)

I will say this for the US MA's, they are alot nicer and helpful than the UK ones.  

With that said, you can't expect an MA to teach you all these things you requested.  The PRO store is of a professional environment.  Most the people that shop there are make up artists/models etc... They know what they are going in for.  If you want to be 'taught' something you generally have to make an appointment, this is how the MA knows you WILL spend money.  Its a business, so they are looking for a sale, in big dept stores they generally help the wealthy looking.  

I have to say, its so terribly annoying when i'm asked to to do a look with colour and then have the person unsatisfied, as they had invisioned something else.  Being a little bit more clearer would definately help the MA.  Not every MUA is a mind reader, remember that.  I think that you're expecting too much when im assuming by your post, haven't even spent much money.  From your indecisiveness, the MA probably thought they wouldn't be able to satisfy you, so they left you.  

If you are really going to haul out, my advice is book an appointment for a make over and you can ask all the questions you want.


----------



## cutandrun (Feb 15, 2006)

Yeah, I know the MAs aren't mind readers, I guess I should be more specific next time, actually though a lot of what annoys me is that a lot of them just don't seem enthusiastic, either that or they just seem to 'act' polite, instead of being genuine. And then there was that one girl who didn't know whether aquadisiac was permanent or not...


----------



## JesusShaves (Feb 15, 2006)

Well if you think about it, they HAVE to be polite, so of course its all an act.  To some of them, its really just a job.  Its not everyones dream job to work at MAC.  They maybe frustrated make up artists that cant make it anywhere else... lol... I'd prefer them pretending to be nice, than to be out right rude, where people at the london pro HAVE been.  

I too have found some of the MAs have no CLUE about the products.  Its annoying when i know for a fact its available, but they out right me, or they tell me it was LE. At the end of the day, they just don't know the brand as well as us mac-a-holics out here (which is really a minority) on the web 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  They arent that obssesive about it as some of us!


----------



## cloverette (Feb 16, 2006)

hi,

does anyone know when culturebloom & ultracheek come out in the UK?

thanks


----------



## Sarah (Feb 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cloverette* 
_hi,

does anyone know when culturebloom & ultracheek come out in the UK?

thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
2nd March I THINK


----------



## Fizzymartini (Apr 3, 2006)

Oh my gosh! I know I'm very much late off the mark here, I just want to send you some massive THANKS for reviewing the stores! This is always something that bothers me massively before going MAC-shopping... I put so much on the vibes and the niceness of MAs, it can really make/break your trip. I've spent ages dissecting your posts to figure out which is the best... although I still have no idea, lol!

Funnily enough I've actually had 2 very positive experiences in the London Selfridges though, where separate MAs spent ages on me... it made me feel great, like a valued customer, and I bought stuff from them on both occasions. I also had a good time once in the Pro Store (Fouberts Place) at the beginning of this year, when an MA took ages helping me choose e/s... but my happy-stamp-of-approval was negated when I went there again after a week, and was treated like utter dirt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I guess it really depends on how busy they are.

Now I'm trying hard to decide where to go to ask for a makeover... I have a formal ball coming up in a month and I really want some creatively edgy, colourful makeup to match the theme. I'd take the dress (or at least a picture) to make sure it all complements, for sure... but I really have no idea where to go, as it's so dependent on individual MAs! I'd love to find a talented MA in London who won't be afraid to experiment on me... I just don't know which store/counter to book! Any recommendations?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Steel* 
_I only moved to the UK last year and so far I've been to one MAC store and one counter.

I haven't got anything bad to say about the MAC store in Nottingham, the MA that helped me was really, really friendly and instead of me asking if she could try some products on me she did it on her own initiative (like when I was looking at a product she immediately asked if I would like to try it on). I would go there again anytime!

I've also been to the counter at Debenhams at Sheffield Meadowhall. It was really crowded, the MAs did ask me if I needed any help but overall I thought they were really rude and unhelpful. They also didn't know the names of some of the Paints I was looking at (Chartru, Canton Candy) which I thought was a  little weird. There's no way I'll go there again._

 
It's not just me who thinks the girls at the Debenhams counter are rude then! I live in Sheffield so it's my local counter and I go there a lot (and spend loads of money!). All of the MA's recognise me by sight, and one even knows my name, but they give me dirty looks when I'm looking around as if I'm about to steal something! And even when I've been the only customer at the counter and have been asked for help, they huddle round the till together and talk until I have to ask for the 2nd time!

I'm so glad the online store has opened because now I don't have to buy anything from them, I can go and test it out then order it online!


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Apr 8, 2006)

old thread but thought id reply 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



im not a fan of mac stores in the UK though im going to manchester on friday so ill see what they are like there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i HATE the MA's at hof in the NE once i bought this eyeshadow for my friend turned out was wrong colour so i took it back for a simple exchange, i told her it was the wrong colour and she gave me the right one and the MA next to her sighed at went 'oh come on buy some stuff' i was like erm excuse me? then the other week them there were just really huffy and i told them i wanted a purply eyeshadow to go with nocturnelle and she was so unenthusiastic and bored  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol was scared to go back and take the fluildline id got but she gave me the wrong one lol


----------



## pr1nces583 (Apr 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *[email protected]* 
_It's not just me who thinks the girls at the Debenhams counter are rude then! I live in Sheffield so it's my local counter and I go there a lot (and spend loads of money!). All of the MA's recognise me by sight, and one even knows my name, but they give me dirty looks when I'm looking around as if I'm about to steal something! And even when I've been the only customer at the counter and have been asked for help, they huddle round the till together and talk until I have to ask for the 2nd time!

I'm so glad the online store has opened because now I don't have to buy anything from them, I can go and test it out then order it online!_

 
i agree, the MAs at meadowhall seem really disinterested. last time i went i asked for shimmermoss and got steamy instead! however, i liked steamy when i got it home so i kept it, its very similar to shimmermoss anyway.

i usually go to the counter at harvey nics in leeds, and i have to say, theres one MA there, i dont know her name, but she always ends up serving me and shes great. she gives good recs and ive always been pleased with things ive bought on her recommendation. think she prob reconises me now cos im always in there!

ive been to the one in covent garden and selfridges too. covent garden was quite good, the MA showed me how to depot, but she didnt seem that interested. at selfridges, they were very busy and i got no attention. i couldnt even get near the counter there it was that busy!!

i want to try the pro store next time i go to london


----------



## tiff (Apr 9, 2006)

I went to the pro store for the first time last weekend, its great if you want to look around as the MA's there seem to be the opposite of pushy like they are in other London stores. Havent been to Covent Garden or Harvey Nicks yet will try those next month when I go to London with my husband.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2006)

I went to the Selfridges counter today and the MAs were great - very helpful, genuinely friendly and knowledgeable about the products! I was impressed


----------



## Tjej (May 4, 2008)

*Woah*​ digging this thread up from beyond the grave... Thank you Google...

Does anyone know if the MAC store in Nottingham is open on Bank Holidays? I want to get some *pallets*​ and stuff but don't want to have to make the trip in vain...


----------



## JustDivine (May 5, 2008)

Aren't most shops in the UK now open on Sundays and BH?

Only very traditional shops are not (I wish there were more of these....)


----------



## Claire84 (May 7, 2008)

I imagine it would be open.  I went to my local counter on Mayday and it was open... sadly for my purse.


----------



## DirtyPlum (May 8, 2008)

Just seen this old thread... and having read it all, I must say I am actually finding it quite boring to hear how 'bad' MAC customer service is in the UK/London stores. 

I am just going to repeat what I said in a very similar post - i know its long, but I feel the need to speak up on behalf of my mac colleagues!

I have had the chance to meet a few of the MAs from Selfridges London on training days and spoken to them about the customer service and how it is for them on the counter. 
They all seem to say the same thing that they are unbelievably busy and they now have a queuing system (which is the best way to get served) as once a MA has finished with their customer he/she must go back to the counter and serve the next person in line. They also mentioned some pretty nasty customers they get so i can empathise with them in some way cos they have a vast variety of customers and are swamped with all sorts of queries and gripes. 

Its a shame that some of us have had bad experiences but we're all human at the end of the day and all have crappy days... the MAs are on their feet all day, running around, trying stuff out and having to clean their brushes etc - its hard work (I work at a pretty small counter and we are crazy busy so Selfridges must be manic) ....... 
so I guess we can either be more patient with the MAs and if we are experiencing some seriously mean cow then we should speak up then and there. 

I made a visit to Self.London the other week after boycotting it for ages lol and to be honest was happy with the service and hope we can all give them another chance. They are the number one store in the WORLD - there has to be some reason for that! 

oh and in regards to us not knowing all the products names.... jeez do you HOW many products there are and even how many that are similar (in shade and sometimes name) and how hard it is to remember them all, remember the permanant ones and know which ones are LE... remember all the different finishes they come in and the ingredients and the textures... 

would you expect someone from Tesco to know all the different names of biscuits they sell???? i know its hardly the same, but we dont have super brains and neither are most of us MAC addicts/nerds that we will know every product!!! We try our best! 

The amount of times we just have a lipgloss waved in our face with someone demanding they want that one and just expect us to run away and grab that exact one... we need to know whether it is a lipglass/lustre/plush... 
We are expected to answer all your queries in a flash... what would suit me? what would my eye colour 'pop'?- its not simple... god has made us all totally different so not only do we have to quickly assess your colouring, your eye shape, get an idea of your style, preferred colours, for what occasion, what colours you already have (practically get to know YOU in a matter of minutes) we have to scour our brain for our MAC product knowledge in order to recommend the best thing for you and all those things you just said.... and we have to do this how many times over during the day????????? 

Ok, i can hear you saying well youre a MUA, its your job - yes it is but we are humans... not a breed of our own and i dont know anyone who would deliberately be mean or rude. Come in and talk to us, tell us as much as you can about you so we can get an idea of who you are. 

I personally have my own style and love being innovative with makeup (as do majority of mac girls - cos thats what mac is about amongst other things) and we all have our own style of doing things so if that means putting freshwater on your lower lash line then hey thats us, its what we like... and its prob cos you havent told us enough about what you like!!! we can ask you lots of questions but if you dont speak to us or keep throwing the question back to us (i.e. your the MUA, you tell me what suits me?!?) then we wont be able to help as much!!
And then if we try something out on you…. Speak up then at least! Don’t be shy or initimidated by us, please! 

If u have insecurities of your own perhaps and therefore see MAC MUAs as rude then maybe you need to stop and consider why you feel they are 'being rude' to you or why you PERCEIVE them as being rude to you... are they something you aspire to be but its not within your reach??? is that what your actually frustrated about and therefore automatically have your defences up before you have even entered the store/counter? 
Is it us or is it you? 

Good luck to you all in finding your MAC and I hope you can empathise with us and maybe we can all just help each other out a bit more to make the customer service more pleasant… we love nothing more than satisfied customers who come back again and again… but it’s a two way street!


----------



## JustDivine (May 8, 2008)

If you read the thread you'll find that there are a mixture of positive and negative experiences. Not everyone said that service is so bad. Don't take it personally.
As customers spending our hard earned money, we have every right to demand decent service, and speaking up when it isn't up to scratch is our right. There is a reason that companies do mystery/test shops....because they acknowledge that customer service is not always 100% and they want to make it better.

I can only read your post in light of the fact that you are a MAC employee and therefore have a vested interest in defending whatever service customers receive from MAC employees. Having worked in the top end of customer service at a store renowned for excellent customer service, I will not make excuses for staff just because they work in a busy location. I have done it before myself, in the heart of Oxford Street, at Christmas but being the service provider, it is down to me to still provide great service and do my utmost to overlook the crazy people that might emerge during that period!!
It is a retail environment- I'm sure that MAC give training on dealing with customers, and anyone that really can't hack it should leave. 

I don't see why people here think that MAC should be excused....to me its no different to any other shop or service, and just because it is premium makeup does not mean that basic rules do not apply. If I had crap service anywhere else I would complain, same goes for MAC.
There is a part of me that wants to tell you to get real....why would people fabricate stories about rude MA's??? No, not everyone aspires to be one, just incase you felt that MAC employees are the be all and end all of life. I have shopped at MAC in France, Belgium, UK and the USA. The best service I have had consistently is in France and Belgium. In the UK it really is touch and go....I find that the only way to guarantee good service and attention is to go to a really quiet store or counter. 

Basically, MAC MA's need to deal with the customer service part of the job as well as the artistry bit. We have every right to share our experiences, whether they be positive or negative. Our views are legitimate, and I'm sure if we were to complain to MAC HO directly, we wouldn't get a snotty response. Every job has its hard parts, unenjoyable parts and specifically the service/retail industry is designed to test your character and patience. MAC should be training you to deal with that. 

Not all MAC MA's are extra-fantastic with cherries on top like you.....there are some who have a distateful attitude, though I get the impressino you are loathe to believe that. There are times I have gone to MAC with the intention of spending huge amounts, but the service I got put me off and I walked away. I'm not one to feel hurried into parting with my money.

Having been to busy counters with great service, I will not join you in making excuses for anyone in the retail industry. Having a crappy day? Go take it out on someone else....better still, don't go into work because I shouldn't have to bear the brunt of your bad mood.


----------



## ritchieramone (May 8, 2008)

DirtyPlum, I understand what you're saying, but I have to agree with JustDivine to an extent. Anyone who goes into any kind of service industry or role with customer service implications has to deal with the type of problems you describe and retain a professional demeanour. The exact nature of the irritations which occur vary from job to job, but the general problems of rudeness, ignorance, impatience etc. are universal.

It's a fair point about people having pre-conceived notions and 'expecting' bad service; you can't control how they view you or the company when they  first come to the counter or into the store but it's often possible to change their opinions by the way you treat them.


----------



## DirtyPlum (May 8, 2008)

I did read all the posts in the thread and based my reply on that, and as all of you have the right to discuss the positives and negatives of CS from MAC, as do I have the right to defend and express my views. 

If you read my post with a cooler head you will hopefully understand that I wrote it to bring a solution to the problem by suggesting that we can contribute in some way to make our experiences at mac better and therefore set the scenario of what mac employees are faced with - i took nothing personally and ask what gave you the impression that i thought ppl had fabricated stories about their service?

yes, as consumers we deserve nothing more than great customer service and no brand/company is exempt from that. MAC should most definately not be excused and it isnt, but then I firmly believe that neither should it be singled out for notoriously bad CS. 

I am making no excuses for the way ppl have been treated and AM NOT SPEAKING ON BEHALF OF MAC (these are my own personal thoughts) and its not possible me for me make excuses for every single colleague mentioned in these posts above! I have myself been on the receiving end of rude MAC mua/other SAs but am realistic in understanding some of the possible reasons behind it… there should not be any reason/excuse for it but hey it happens - human nature! I really do think its a shame that not all in the retail business can be the same as you "to still provide great service and do my utmost to overlook the crazy people that might emerge during that period" - I hope ppl don’t tar the whole company with the same brush as the rude/arrogant/whatever muas they experienced… 

Its up to you to take from my posts, what you like, and regret that you feel i came across as thinking i am "extra-fantastic with cherries on top" - far from it!


----------



## DirtyPlum (May 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ritchieramone* 

 
_It's a fair point about people having pre-conceived notions and 'expecting' bad service; you can't control how they view you or the company when they first come to the counter or into the store but it's often possible to change their opinions by the way you treat them._

 
Couldnt agree with you more


----------



## QueenEmB (May 8, 2008)

For me, going to my local counter with some money in my pocket is such a treat - I really look forward to going down and being made to feel fabulous for that short time while someone helps me buy some new stuff.

I can understand why people would be miffed if they were denied this little bit of 1 to 1 attention at the MAC counter.

I am grateful therefore that the girls on my local counter are all super friendly and helpful and make my buying experience so pleasurable.


----------



## a_star (May 17, 2008)

I just have something to share, at one time when i went MAC in selfridges to get the eyeliner called Phone/Me, Text/Me. I asked the MUA to help me get it at the counter and the MUA (the girl) looked at me in a way as if to say "what on earth is Phone/Me, Text/Me. And i told her it was the new eyeliner the one that came out in Heatherette Collection. Then she made a screw face kind of and said "You mean Phone/Number - Text/Me".

It just shows they do not know their products as well as WE MAC ADDICTS do lol.


----------



## msdavidcameron (May 18, 2008)

I go to the Mac at Harvey Nichols and i love it, the manager of the counter is quite annoying, but all the other girls are lovely.

The only issue i have though, is that it's often busy


----------



## shorty (May 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *a_star* 

 
_I just have something to share, at one time when i went MAC in selfridges to get the eyeliner called Phone/Me, Text/Me. I asked the MUA to help me get it at the counter and the MUA (the girl) looked at me in a way as if to say "what on earth is Phone/Me, Text/Me. And i told her it was the new eyeliner the one that came out in Heatherette Collection. Then she made a screw face kind of and said "You mean Phone/Number - Text/Me".

It just shows they do not know their products as well as WE MAC ADDICTS do lol._

 
I dont often speak up but Im really going to stick my oar in a bit here... 

have you ever wondered, maybe the artist serving you is failry new and doesnt know EVERYTHING by heart? Every finish, every colour, every texture, every new product as well as learning all perm line stuff...? Also when a new line comes out we get to see it breifly and have a quick play but to memorise the names? there is not enough time for that to be honest my counter is ridiculously busy, I forget to have my break sometimes!! Anyone can easily forget things but I sure as hell hope that a customer would not think badly of me because of that...? as a failry new MAC employee it would upset me to think that you would expect me to know EVERYTHING and surely not to think that we dont know the products when we do, but may slip up on a name here and there...?


----------



## trollydolly (Jul 1, 2008)

so i went to the selfridges mac counter in london yesterday and theyve changed the layout of it and its completely crap!! its a worse layout than before. i was there for ages and i just gave up on getting served in the end. has anyone else been there recently?


----------



## JustDivine (Jul 1, 2008)

Really? I don't go there anymore...I gave up a while ago! Actually I did go in not too long ago to ask about Cool Heat.....but didn't bother even trying stuff out. I don't care for that counter anymore....but I must see the new layout!

Trollydolly what's it like? Details!!


----------



## trollydolly (Jul 1, 2008)

theyve moved the till bit round the corner and its basically just completely flat against the wall, its worse than it was before!


----------



## Primula (Jul 1, 2008)

I was in London last week, and I went to the PRO store in Soho and the freestanding store in Neal St. In the latter, the MUA was the most confused, disoriented person I have EVER met. 

I went in to buy Shadesticks, and I wanted to buy Lucky Jade and a few others. She kept on talking to me about the discontinued Shadesticks, and this went on for minutes. Every time I reminded her that I wanted Lucky Jade, she would say, "oh yes, there was a white one (or a cranberry, light blue, etc.) as well." Then I finally asked her if she could get me Lucky Jade and she came back with Sea Me! Um, okay. 

I knew I was playing with fire when I started talking to her about the Tendertones and how I had one and wanted another one. She asked me five times - FIVE times - if I wanted the one I all ready had or a different one. I told her I wanted a different one and then she asked me which one I had, and I said Sweet Tooth. Which she insisted had never existed... until I pulled it out of my bag and showed it to her. She just said "oh". 

She was very polite and nice, but very distant. I was the only costumer at the time, and yet she managed to forget about me at one point!

All I could do afterwards was laugh. At least it had been entertaining...


----------



## c00ki312 (Jul 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trollydolly* 

 
_so i went to the selfridges mac counter in london yesterday and theyve changed the layout of it and its completely crap!! its a worse layout than before. i was there for ages and i just gave up on getting served in the end. has anyone else been there recently?_

 
yeah i saw it today. i was thinking wtf?! theyve taken away the other 100 counters and left one (not so big) counter agaisnt the wall. it also looked a bit odd and dark like they had no lighting on their stand. maybe mac was the most popular stand and it would get reallyyyy busy and clog the pathways buy i reckon the new layout is even worse. imagine wen it gets busy? how are the customers gonna get to the product? lol


----------



## c00ki312 (Jul 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Primula* 

 
_I was in London last week, and I went to the PRO store in Soho and the freestanding store in Neal St. In the latter, the MUA was the most confused, disoriented person I have EVER met. 

I went in to buy Shadesticks, and I wanted to buy Lucky Jade and a few others. She kept on talking to me about the discontinued Shadesticks, and this went on for minutes. Every time I reminded her that I wanted Lucky Jade, she would say, "oh yes, there was a white one (or a cranberry, light blue, etc.) as well." Then I finally asked her if she could get me Lucky Jade and she came back with Sea Me! Um, okay. 

I knew I was playing with fire when I started talking to her about the Tendertones and how I had one and wanted another one. She asked me five times - FIVE times - if I wanted the one I all ready had or a different one. I told her I wanted a different one and then she asked me which one I had, and I said Sweet Tooth. Which she insisted had never existed... until I pulled it out of my bag and showed it to her. She just said "oh". 

She was very polite and nice, but very distant. I was the only costumer at the time, and yet she managed to forget about me at one point!

All I could do afterwards was laugh. At least it had been entertaining... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
back when the paintpots were released, i asked for fresco rose at the high street ken shop and the lady said it doesnt exist lol

when moonbathe came out ages ago, i asked for firespot e/s and the guy from the same shop said 'whats firespot?' and his colleague said 'it must be a new colour. let me check'  errrr...... that store is never busy so i suggest they get to know their products when theres no customers in there. but i like that store coz its always empty and recently theyve hired a security guard who i always see there. eveytime i go in, he looks so bored coz the shop is tiiinyyy and no-one is ever in there haha feel sorry for him.


----------



## stellastar (Jul 10, 2008)

i also noticed the new layout of mac at selfridges, theyve just moved all the counters from being parallel and joined them all to a straight line . it makes it feel rubbish now. felt sparse and empty.


----------

